# Furminator vs. Shedzilla?



## hah2110 (Dec 4, 2008)

Anyone used both and can comment?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I have a furminator and a Mars Coat King which is the same sort of tool as the shedzilla. The spaniel mix does great with the MCK but it didn't get much undercoat out of the lab mix. The furminator worked great on the lab mix but doesn't get much off the spaniel mix. Suspect that is how it goes. Long haired dogs with undercoat do better with a rake type MCK/shedzilla thing and short haired dogs with an undercoat do better with the furminator type tool. Love them both and need them both but for different dogs!


----------



## Angel's_mom (May 26, 2010)

So, the MCK might be a good choice for my cocker spaniel? I thought I had lucked out and got a dog that didn't shed, until fall hit, and now I'm finding dog hairs everywhere. Just brushing doesn't really help. Maybe after she gets a good grooming we'll be okay on the shedding for a while?


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

My favorite tool for shedding is a metal, narrow-toothed comb :rockon:


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> My favorite tool for shedding is a metal, narrow-toothed comb :rockon:


:clap2:
It works beautifully to keep coat blowing Buster under control. Okay, as controlled as Saint fur can be.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I use a metal flea comb on Max too. If I have time I use the comb, if I don't I use the MCK. Comb hurts more I think.

There isn't much out there on shedzilla yet but if you google Mars Coat King there is a lot of information. How in the world they got stuff off short haired dogs is beyond me though. Boxers? Yeah right. It does cut hair which bothers me not at all as it does a great job of getting undercoat out.


----------



## hah2110 (Dec 4, 2008)

Kathyy said:


> I use a metal flea comb on Max too. If I have time I use the comb, if I don't I use the MCK. Comb hurts more I think.
> 
> There isn't much out there on shedzilla yet but if you google Mars Coat King there is a lot of information. How in the world they got stuff off short haired dogs is beyond me though. Boxers? Yeah right. It does cut hair which bothers me not at all as it does a great job of getting undercoat out.


I'm confused. What does the mars coat king actually do on a short haired dog?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

The company says it can take hair off. I haven't a clue how it can. There is one video on youtube with the shedzilla and a bullie dog where the owner wasn't real impressed.


----------

